# Problem Installing ASUS "EAH4350 Silent" Graphic card drivers on XP



## StrangerBob

Hello people! Im in need of your advice. Please help!

I just bought ASUS EAH4350 silent. 
(before it was integrated graphic card into motherboard)

When installing drivers from CD i got those two messages continuously and repeatedly popping up one after another:












Then after restart (and each time i turn on PC), another one message is popping up 
(im not 100 sure it is related to this problem, but it came up just after installation of my card.






And as a result of poor installation i have flicking screen, it feels like it would be 60 Hertz 
(but on a settings it is 85 Hertz)


Please advice what to do 
If there is missing some detailed info please let me know ill update topic with more details if needed.

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabe63

Forget the CD and go to AMP's website. The disc that came with my 5870's did not work either.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Fira

What is the name of the company you purchased the card from?

Also go to start Search All files and folders type in the file name(s) that the errors talk about and choose to look in My Computer and My Documents as well and elsewhere and when you find the matches keep search open and try installing again.

Not sure if this will work but it is worth a try.


----------



## StrangerBob

Hello  Im sorry with delay reply. Was offline as my pc crashed... 
Now i reinstalled windows, seems there was no errors this time. When installing from CD
(may be that previous error messages were due to windows system)
But still there is poor refresh rate (or how it calls) 
when i have it on 75 hertz it show pooely, some hardly visible lines moves up and down, when i set it up to 85 hertz, it gets even worst start sligtly filick corners of the screen.

Fira - the company i bought card is from 2 persons only  i have a varranty anyway and they are my friends, they order from bigger companies (i do not know from where).

Gabe63 - i've tried to go to AMD website to search for drivers, but i can not figure out which one is for me.
Names do not match...


My card: ASUS EAH 4350 silent 1 gb - this is what i can see on a box
(on some other place on obox i found - EAH4350/DI/1GD2/A)

The closest match i found:
*Windows XP* > Professional/Home > Radeon > Radeon HD 4xxx Series PCIe

Tried to install but failed  then reinstalled the ones from cd...

Please advice on how to select driver to download, as i think i do something wrong...


----------

